# Altolamprologus compressiceps Nangu?



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Any body heard of these? apparently they are shell dwelling comps. I was wondering could I keep them with occcelatus. IM hoping thier differnt shape and tough scales will protect them.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

From what I know, nangu Comps are commonly called Black Comps and the shelldwelling kind are Sumbu's.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You still would not want to keep two types of shellies in the same tank, unless it was a really big tank.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

A lot of times even Sumbu dwarf Comps will grow to a normal comp size in aquaria. Big shells+limited rock in the area (lakewise) = shell dwelling comps.

The "Nangu" variant is not the traditional "Black" comp (Those are from the Congo) but it is the "black head" variety. It's got a black head with a more brownish body and it has more white/silver speckles which makes it one of the few Comp species which have a bit of a Calvus look to them. They are said to be dwarves but not necessarily shell dwelling dwarves. My guess is that not much is known. That being said any alto will spawn in any shell which allows them to enter and turn around.

The Sumbus do exhibit more of a shell dwelling behavior as they tend to stay nearer to their host shells even when not spawning. Nangus will keep to the rocks exhibiting more classic behaviors to the ALto genus but they will also fit into smaller shells putting them in direct competition for shells. It doesn't matter how many shells you put in, the occies wil want them all. Assuming your tank is 30 gallon or larger (prefer larger) you would be better off with a trio of regular sized Comps and 1m to 2 or 3 female occies. Rock pile on one side open sand and a few smaller turbo shells on the other. Find larger conches or just larger shells for the Comps but place them on the lower mid-level of the rock pile. the occies may try to claim even large shells if they're on the ground. You probably already know this but when the occies spawn , and they will, the alstos will try to eat the fry and they may be damaged by the occi parents in the process. Careful.

Cool find on those nangus, please post pics if you get them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I heard the same thing about Sumbu...maybe even read in Ad Konings...that the Sumbu might even been the same species as full-sized altolamps and just stayed small because of local conditions.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I wouldn't be too concerned about the occies damaging the comps when they spawn, nor would I be too worried about the comps eating a lot of occie fry because they will be a similar size. I'm currently keeping some "Sumbu" and I haven't seen that they have any preference for shells compared to rockwork. I keep my "Sumbu"s with other shelldwellers with great success, breeding on all fronts so it is worth a try. Once again these fish are facultative shell spawners, so they likely won't "claim" shells for they're own when they aren't breeding and they're nasty enough to hold their own in most cases, (not as much with my Telmats though). :thumb:


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

I wasn't too concerned about it either honestly until I saw my male Gold head under moonlights stalking Orange Occie fry. The Occie gave him the standard dash and nip then, by chance, that orange devil got a hold of his eye. He healed alright, no infection, but no eye either. That gold head has since passed but I've since remembered to just be careful. I don't keep Oranges anymore, not for any particular reason, but I do keep L. Stappersi with Calvus and they're fine. I still cringe however whenever they dash and nip.

I know it's not likely but all it takes is for the Alto to commit on some fry and get blindsided by daddy. It could happen with most species though.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks guys appreciate the comments. I am still going to get regular gold comps instead probably like 2 or 3 to put in my 29 with my gold occies. I have plenty of rock work so that shouldnt be a problem. Knowing thier growth rate though I will definatly upgrade by the time they get some real size to them. I am not pressed on a pair but I really want to keep them they look so cool  .


----------



## goldoccie21 (Jun 15, 2008)

the nangu coal fins. is not a dwarf, i have a friend who imported some and he had a show male 5-6". but there is supposed to be a gold variant that is a dwarf. and i got some f1 sumbus and they had blood red fins, the males where 3" and the females were tiny 1-1/2-2" three year old fish. the bad thing is all the bags leaked and the one who was still breathing was dead when i got home. and they were overnighted. supposedly the "mark of the sumbu" is the yellow pectoral fins.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

THAT SUCKS! You get all excited to pick new and anticipated fish (Did I forget to say RARE!) and they're DOA!

In a bizarre side note I once arrived home from the movies to find an adult clown pleco nearly dry to the touch and not breathing on the floor in front of the tank. I got it wet and, because I had the "dead" fish in one hand and a 9 volt battery in the other (I was replacing a toy battery for the kids) I touched the battery terminals to the dead fishes belly and to my surprise it gulped air unaided for about 3 seconds. I did again and again about 5-6 times and it was back! I was pretty pumped and impressed with myself. Unfortunately it died a week later, I assume from brain damage or whatever.


----------

